# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  развивашки для дошколят

## nadiin

Дорогие мамочки. Прошу помощи, живем в Минске и собственно с кружками большая проблема у нас.
Тут не давно наткнулась на один. Смартум вроде называется, вот может кто слышал о ней? хорошая ли школа? или кто может рассказать что это?

----------


## innalink

> Дорогие мамочки. Прошу помощи, живем в Минске и собственно с кружками большая проблема у нас.
> Тут не давно наткнулась на один. Смартум вроде называется, вот может кто слышал о ней? хорошая ли школа? или кто может рассказать что это?


были там ,очень понравилось)рассказали про курсы и занятия какие бывают, какое лучше нам подходит в связи с нашими способностями.в итоге выбрали ментальную арифметику)так как она наиболее популярна и эффективна

----------


## petroknickolaew

начинайте с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Используйте - сортеры, стучалки, музыкальные игрушки и много другое.

----------


## AlenaSS

Могу подсказать интересную и развивающую штуку для детишек. О популярности такой штуки, как IRL-квесты наверняка знаете все. Так вот, есть специальные квесты для детей, в которых принимают участие их любимые персонажи. К примеру, у Zig-Zag таковым являются "Прятки с миньонами" - "Гадкий Я" наверное все смотрели и кто такие миньоны знаете. Малыши пищат от восторга! Проверено!

----------

